# EMT IN NJ VS EMT IN NY



## kendras (Jan 30, 2017)

So for starters I'm applying to become a EMT and I live in NJ. I read somewhere that if you're a EMT in NY you can work in NJ so Should I take my classes in NY? Also I live only 20 mins away from NYC so it wouldn't be problem with transportation.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 30, 2017)

The law is in the process of changing I thought I was going to be moving to nj from NYS. But didn't have to/decided not to. You still may be able to sneak in. However if your 20 minutes away from the city that means your close to rockland county too and that's where I took my emt class. Which was HIGHLY recommended by me. Going into the city I assure you anywhere from nj will be well over 40 minutes(lived with ma and pa in northern nj before working in NYS)


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm a little out of the loop, but last I heard, according to the NJ DOH, you could work as an NY EMT in NJ.  

You cannot work as an NJ EMT in NY.  In order to work in NY as an NJ EMT, you need to apply for reciprocity (which is a relatively painless procedure), whey they give you a NY card.  

If you are just starting your class, finish your class in NJ (or in NYS, whichever is cheaper), and once you get your card, apply for reciprocity in NYS, and they should give you a NYS card that expires at the same time your NJ card does.

If you commuting into NYC for class, the tolls will kill you and quickly drain your bank account.

Random side note: in general, NJ EMTs tend to make more $$$ per hour, work 12 hour shifts vs 8s (although I hear the hospitals tend to run 12s, if you can get hired there), and tend to run more calls per shift than their NYC counterparts.  Just saying


----------



## kendras (Jan 30, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> The law is in the process of changing I thought I was going to be moving to nj from NYS. But didn't have to/decided not to. You still may be able to sneak in. However if your 20 minutes away from the city that means your close to rockland county too and that's where I took my emt class. Which was HIGHLY recommended by me. Going into the city I assure you anywhere from nj will be well over 40 minutes(lived with ma and pa in northern nj before working in NYS)


Do you know when this law will go into play?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 30, 2017)

kendras said:


> Do you know when this law will go into play?



I do not, not a specialist in reciprocity laws. You can call the NYS dpt of health or the nj dpt of health. And ask them about reciprocity between the states


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendras (Jan 30, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> I'm a little out of the loop, but last I heard, according to the NJ DOH, you could work as an NY EMT in NJ.
> 
> You cannot work as an NJ EMT in NY.  In order to work in NY as an NJ EMT, you need to apply for reciprocity (which is a relatively painless procedure), whey they give you a NY card.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for your advice, I'll be looking more into it.


----------



## kendras (Jan 30, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I do not, not a specialist in reciprocity laws. You can call the NYS dpt of health or the nj dpt of health. And ask them about reciprocity between the states
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thanks anyway, I'll be giving them a call later


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 30, 2017)

kendras said:


> Ok thanks anyway, I'll be giving them a call later



Please let me know the result, I am interested now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendras (Jan 30, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Please let me know the result, I am interested now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will most definitely keep you updated


----------



## Alan L Serve (Jan 31, 2017)

I've heard that the EMTs from NY and NJ meet at the border of their two states and have epic rock/paper/scissor games. They sometimes turn violent.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 31, 2017)

Alan L Serve said:


> I've heard that the EMTs from NY and NJ meet at the border of their two states and have epic rock/paper/scissor games. They sometimes turn violent.


which shockingly coming from you, has absolutely nothing to do regarding anything in OP's post.


----------

